# nissan Altima se-r 2005 engine



## ElmerC (Jan 30, 2020)

So my Nissan Altima se-r has a cracked head gasket and im pretty sure value issues. It has 174K miles im thinking about buying a new engine. There are no engines coming out of an SER anywhere close to my area but there are 2006 Nissan Maxima 3.5 se engines available, aren't this VQ35DE the exact same as the SERs?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VQ35DE engine long block assembly is the same for the following models:


INFINITII352002-2004NISSANALTIMA2002-2006NISSANMAXIMA2002-2008NISSANMURANO2003-2007NISSANQUEST2004-2009


----------



## ElmerC (Jan 30, 2020)

So if I a buy a 2005 Murano fwd VQ35DE engine, it will fit perfect in my 2005 Altima ser?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It will fit, however use the accessories such as intake/exhaust manifolds and sensors from the old engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the "long block" is essentially what you would get if you purchased a new engine: everything from the crank up to the top of the heads, but, like rogoman stated, you may need to swap over the upper plenum and/or lower intake manifold, exhaust manifolds and maybe even valve covers and oil pan. Just take a thorough lookover of the two engines and you'll be able to figure out what needs to be swapped and what can stay.


----------

